
Show HN: Get your local IP address in the browser - vivan
http://localip.io/
======
vivan
Nothing fancy, just threw this together to help IT support get hold of a
user's IP addresse without having to deal with command prompt.

~~~
ateesdalejr
It would definitely work well for that sort of thing. :)

------
zephaniah
Nice. This is an interesting example of WebRTC. And it's useful in mobile
phone.

------
callmekatootie
Nice.

Although, I couldn't get it to show my ip address without first disabling
uBlock.

~~~
dylz
This is probably an intentional block considering it's saving your ass from
security implications.

------
milankragujevic
very nice and useful :)

